# Kittens - appetite after spaying



## camieee (Aug 15, 2012)

As usual I come to you with one of my 'neurotic parent' kind of moments with my kittens, I hope you can help me as much as everyone has done so in the past!

My kittens were neutered a couple of weeks ago (one male, one female), and for the first week of recovery, both appetites were totally normal. They weigh around the 3kg mark by the way - both are quite small built cats!

This week, however, both kittens have been leaving around a quarter to half (or more, sometimes) of their portions of meat. At each meal, they get 50g each of Nature's Menu kitten, and they get 4 meals a day.

Naturally when my greedy kittens start to leave food, I get a little worried, but today my girl kitten turned her nose up at the meat yet again, but will happily consume some dry food. Strangely, she will eat some of the portion if fed off a teaspoon, but otherwise doesn't seem to want to eat the meat whatsoever.

She had some diarrhoea last night, but had a normal movement this morning - which could account for a couple of days' worth of a lapse in appetite, but surely not a week - especially if our male cat is eating a lot less too.

I guess what I'm asking is - is it normal for kittens to eat less after neutering? I googled and it seems that people are asking the opposite question - that their cats eat a lot more!

Thanks if you can help!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I am glad you posted this because my cat is having some very similar problems!

He has just had surgery too (not for spay or neuter) but he too is hardly eating, but prefers to eat off a teaspoon!! He also has had a bit of intermittend diarrhoea, as well as more solid poos, but they are very pale and he growls when he has just used the tray. I think he is feeling sore around there 

The sore feeling probably can cause a cat to be nervous of eating too. My vet says it could last up to a week! So maybe this is the same for your cats?

When my female was spayed, she was only quiet for about 1 day, but I have heard it can take longer. Don't forget, the vet gives painkillers after the operation, so the cat may seem normal at first, but once these have worn off they can seem to be in more discomfort. 

I hope yours are feeling better soon xx


----------



## camieee (Aug 15, 2012)

See, it's weird - because both cats, other than the strange eating habits of the last week - are their usual selves. Sprinting around, climbing up onto unfeasibly high ledges and play-wrestling.

The girl has developed a little sore lump under her sutures, but when I took her in yesterday, the vet said she'd pulled her internal ones from jumping so high, and that it wasn't a hernia or anything to be concerned about, so it could be to do with pain for her.

It's just the eating that's left me feeling a bit weird, as they were their usual hungry selves right after surgery and the first week, but this week they don't want to eat!

I hope your kitty feels better soon too, the growling after the litter tray sounds a little sad, I hope he feels better soon 
x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

My cat has been playing too, and normally he likes to climb and jump up high! Yesterday he went outdoors for the first time after the op, the vet said he could, and he was out for about 30 mins to an hour (not long for him! He prefers 3 hours at a time!) 

The op was 48 hours before he went out, but since yesterday he has been eating less and obviously not very comfortable when using his tray 

He's been playing gently in the house but not asking to go out, thank goodness!! I am just worried that maybe he has pulled at the wound or something, it looks fine, but the stitches were mostly internal. How can I tell??


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

My kittens were spayed/neutered 12days ago and they were like yours. Starving for the first few days, then their appetites really went down. In the last few days they have started eating normally again. I did think it was strange, and was about to ask for advice, then their appetites picked up. Am guessing it was something to do with the surgery, but they are fine now. They never seemed ill, just not hungry!

TM, sorry I don't know, but I would think if he had pulled something seriously he would be in pain. As ever, best to check with vets if you are worried. Hope Jumpy feels better soon.((())))) to you and him!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

They are given painkillers when they have surgery, for a spay or neuter they are usually given a 24 hour painkiller. So they seem fine at first and then the painkiller wears off and they feel sore! I think my Jumpy has been having a similar reaction, think he's on the way up now though


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

haven't had experience of this so can't really help, but when i read it my first thought was it may just be that they're still feeling a bit icky after their anaesthetic and painkillers - i know that i recently had an operation and my appetite was rubbish for a few days while all the drugs left my system?and then it came back with a vengeance  

as long as they're getting some fluids into them, eating a little and are generally active then i wouldn't worry too much. but obviously if it doesn't improve a phonecall to the vets can never hurt


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

You say it's two weeks after the neutering? In which case, I would think they should have gotten over any effects from the meds. My kitten went off his food for a while, but I think that was a combination of painful teething and some sort of mental eating block. 

How old are your kittens? Have they started teething perhaps. Human babies can feel unwell alongside the teething pain so I wonder if that happens with kittens too. Perhaps their sense of smell goes a bit off - if so, it might explain why they manage a bit of dry because it smells stronger, even though you'd think it would hurt more. This is all guesswork of course. 

Have a look inside their mouths, do the gums look red and sore? Have you noticed them paw at their mouths as if they'd been stung perhaps? 

If they are teething, they will really appreciate something to chew on just like babies do. Mine loved thick plastic drinking straws, the ends of bamboo canes and wickerwork. 

Food: Poor appetites require food to be room temperature at least, and you could try mixing in a bit of stinky fish based food such as the Essentials Tuna in Jelly to get it smelling stronger. Just a bit though as it's not good to give cats too much fish, and if they aren't used to the fish you don't want to set them off with more diarreah ;-) 

Did they go back to the vets for a post-op check up after a week? If not, take them back in to discuss your concerns. If it carries on, I'd get them checked out at the vet anyway just for peace of mind. If the diarreah has cleared up, it may just be coincidental, seeing as only one had it and both have reduced appetites.


----------

